# Line Pressure Mod?



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

I have read a few threads on a line pressure mod that involves unplugging a connector under the hood near the drivers side shock tower. It is supposed to give the transmission full line pressure for firmer shifts and lower ET's. I have seen pics of where the connector is on the maximas but where is this connector located on a 03 ALTY 3.5 and what color is it? Anyone tried this mod yet on a 02-03 ALTY?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I've read about this myself but after hearing that it can ultimately damage your tranni/mounts I decided against it.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I’m with Slurppie on this, not a good idea.
What your talking about is the “dropping resistor” for the line pressure solenoid valve. When you deactivate/remove this, basically have full line pressure regardless and when the transmission shifts it slams the internal components around. Not good for durability. Not sure why anyone would do this because you get full line pressure when you floor it. An ECU change (when avaliable) will proide better results.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe a toggle switch could be used, when needed... like when a guy rev's up his 1.6l honda at a stop light.


----------

